# hydrogen peroxide.....



## justin85 (Sep 13, 2012)

Has any one used hydrogen peroxide to clean there rocks for a cichlid tank ?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

You could, but why would you? Just scrub them with hot water and call it good..


----------



## justin85 (Sep 13, 2012)

because the rocks are to big to boil, and have come from a garden rockery and could have all sorts of parasites or nastys. I have scrubbed them clean but would like to make sure theres no unseen nastys that could wipe out my wilds when i add them.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

if you have concerns most people recommend a bleach dip (I can't recall the %'s of bleach to water)...anyway, there are lots of threads with that info on the forum and then after you dip them/soak them, rinse, rinse again in fresh water, dip in dechlorinated water/soak, then into fresh again...I think that's it. No need for hydrogen peroxide that I am aware of.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I think 10% bleach solution.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I use it because it dissolves in the tank into harmless water and oxygen. Just don't let it touch any organism directly.

I only use it in the tank though (like one tablespoon drizzled down the background during a water change to kill algae and snail eggs). For a pre-tank soak I would use bleach or run the rocks through the dishwasher on sanitize (no soap, no rinse agent).


----------



## ancona46 (Mar 1, 2013)

i usually take the rocks out and put them in the tub with very hot water and a cup of bleach, let them sit for about 30 mins and hit them with a quick scrub with a coarse sponge or old toothbrush and they look new


----------

